# .22 LR ammo



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Am I out of touch with reality? While at Sportsman warehouse, I saw them putting out pails of 1400 rounds of Remington 22. LR ammo, golden HP. $99.96 each bucket. So almost $35 per brick equivalent. I didn't need any so I didn't buy any, but dang, they were snapped up in a couple of minutes. Is $35 a brick the going price? I know it's cheaper than the $95 per brick I saw in January 2013, but really! Glad I took advantage of ammo prices when they were low.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Here, Winchester is going for $45.00 for 500 round bulk pack boxes.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

people around where I am are still getting 65 to 75 a brick selling all day long.......


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Guess I am lucky i stocked up years ago.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

paraquack said:


> Guess I am lucky i stocked up years ago.


The last time I bought a brick of 500 I paid $22, up from $12.95 a year earlier, and thought it was a rip off.
There is no reason other than greed that a brick should cost more than $20 - $25 (max).


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Cabelas had Remington Golden bullet 40 gr. solids for 9.99 per 100 pack. Limit of 5 per customer, so 49.95 for 500. I didn't need any so I passed.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

I've seen those Pails of Golden bullets being sold for $69.95 a few weeks ago. SWH upped the price by $30.00? Shame on them.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

I hate "scalpers" when it comes to ammo...if I find .22 LR at a good price, I'll buy it and if I know someone that needs it I'll sell it to them for what I paid...I just believe that is the way to treat a friend...JM2C
BTW...the last .22 LR that I bought (5 weeks ago) was Winchester and I paid 6 cents a round, I won't pay over 9 cents a round...thankfully I stocked up a couple of years ago!


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

I just bought 5000 rounds of .22LR from Smokey Mountain Munitions for $499.90. That was 10 500 count bricks @ $49.99 each. Shipping cost me $24.73. Shipped on 6/16, arrived by UPS on 6/19.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

this is a sore point with me... I can not find .22 ammo around here for a good price... people advertise it on some local sites for big bucks. Walmart is always out. 

this is really an artificial shortage... JERKS are buying it as soon as it is on the shelf and then selling it to IDIOTS who are willing to pay the price... if people would just stop buying it from the scalpers the situation would settle down 

SHTF I hope the first raiders to my place are carrying .22 ammo... I would like to have about 5,000 rounds more


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

When they are available here I pay $19.98 per brick. I refuse to pay more than $25 per 500! If I had a source of free 25 Auto cases I would never buy a 22 RF again! I would convert all my 22RF to center fire and use my 22LR centerfire ammo made from 25 Auto. It costs less than $0.04 per round to reload. I made the tools to form the cases and load them.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Walmart is about the only retailer I have found that has not raised the price of 22lr to rediculous levels, if they get a couple of bricks per week to stock. Other than that $35 per brick is way better than most.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Walmart is about the only retailer I have found that has not raised the price of 22lr to rediculous levels, if they get a couple of bricks per week *to stock*. Other than that $35 per brick is way better than most.


STOCK my butt.. i think the walmart here has an employee that calls his buddies as soon as the get ready to put them out...


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> STOCK my butt.. i think the walmart here has an employee that calls his buddies as soon as the get ready to put them out...


I know how you feel. There is always a huge line at the time ammo is expected to be stocked. 22LR is gone after one or two customers and no one else gets any. Some of the smaller Walmarts according to employees I talked too have gone a month or two with no 22 lr shipped in. I read some where about a Walmart employee getting caught steeling ammo to build his own stock pile.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> STOCK my butt.. i think the walmart here has an employee that calls his buddies as soon as the get ready to put them out...


I heard this goes on at our local WM. I also heard if you really want WM 22 slip whoever is working in sporting goods a 20 and you can get plenty of 22.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I got in to a mess of Federal (IIRC) for about $32 per 555 pack after tax about 8 months ago. Had just received a little spot bonus so I converted my Bucks into Boolets.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> STOCK my butt.. i think the Walmart here has an employee that calls his buddies as soon as the get ready to put them out...


Wally world in our area got spanked for that. Fired a lot of employees for hoarding ammo under the counter.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Our wal-mart has been hit or miss.I was finding win 555's for $ 19.96 and federal 525's also @ one per customer earlier this year,the wife was with me shopping a few times so we were able to get two each.I have been able to find 100 packs of cci 40 gr and mini mags too @ two per cust.last time I saw any was about two months ago.seems dry now.sometimes the local gander has golden buckets but I WILL not wait in a block long line to just get sold out on.I'm at a decent level now but,I am always looking for more.it sucks being rural.where we used to live,we had several lgs,and a couple of big box shops too.

I am now trying to scrape up 5.56/.223 & 9mm.to get to a decent level with those calibers.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

I simply won't pay that much for 22LR.... and I won't buy Remington junk for any price.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

whoppo said:


> I simply won't pay that much for 22LR.... and I won't buy Remington junk for any price.


BINGO! Remington makes great ammo - for anything but 22. That $#!+ is dirty, misfires, hang fires, duds, and I find to be suspiciously inaccurate. Probably the worst ammo made.


----------



## topgun (Oct 2, 2013)

When Gander, Bass Pro or Cabelas use to send out a circular around here that shows 22LR would be available on a certain day, there would be a line of 100 people at the door more than two hours before they open. It's crazy. It is slowly getting better though, and I'm now starting to see them still on the shelf the day after they are delivered.

I'm sitting on 13 bricks for the grandkids to shoot when we go up North in Michigan. I only let them shoot what I can easily replenish, so I can always keep that 13 brick cushion. Most of my ammo is CCI Stinger hollow points which are about the best, the fastest, and the most accurate for all my 22's.

Hang in there, I'm thinking that by the end of this Fall or so, things will be back to near normal on the 22 front.


----------



## epwrangler (May 1, 2015)

Not calling buddies but family members.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

$230 for a case of 3,250 federal auto match here.


----------



## dmt121 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wait, you found ammo? 
I am kicking myself now, but Dad hadn't hunted since I was little. We got my Winchester when I moved to Kansas years ago. Sadly, I can barely find 30-30 regardless of brand.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I know that with certain calibers it is necessary to buy on sight. If you wait, you are likely too late. I can find 22 lr but I do not want to camp out to be first in line nor pay exorbitant prices. But that is what is necessary here.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

People around here are paying stupid prices for 35 Remington when they can find it.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Was in Gander Mtn today, and they had a few different .22 offers. They had some plastic ammo cans, but I forget the count, for $99. They also had match grade Winchester 325 count for $23. Wasn't a bad price, but wasn't good enough to buy. I'm sitting on 3k rounds at the moment, so I'm good for now.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

well I guess everyone should stock up on 12 gauge ammo cause a few years ago that and .22lr were a sure bet you could find and never ever thought they would run out now only the 12 is a sure thing -I am not sure why there is a shortage of 22, thought about it from crazy doomsdayers with the archangel and sig 522's to brass shortage and I still can figure it out cci alone pumps out millions by the hour so does Remington and the Olin plant runs around the clock. were does it all go I mean a person buys 500-5000 rounds that should hold them for a while especially when 9mm is just about as cheap to buy! no one and I mean no one shoots up 5000 rounds a week on average week after week and don't even say you do, that is BS.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Medic33 said:


> well I guess everyone should stock up on 12 gauge ammo cause a few years ago that and .22lr were a sure bet you could find and never ever thought they would run out now only the 12 is a sure thing -I am not sure why there is a shortage of 22, thought about it from crazy doomsdayers with the archangel and sig 522's to brass shortage and I still can figure it out cci alone pumps out millions by the hour so does Remington and the Olin plant runs around the clock. were does it all go I mean a person buys 500-5000 rounds that should hold them for a while especially when 9mm is just about as cheap to buy! no one and I mean no one shoots up 5000 rounds a week on average week after week and don't even say you do, that is BS.


I have seen 12 gauge everywhere, it is still at prestupid prices, .22 my local gun store has a lot of it but it is 7-10 cents a round. I have not seen any 35 Remington on the shelf in a while. I haven't even seen 35 rem brass in a year.

I am glad I have plenty of everything I shoot. The only ammo I have bought in the last year was 17 WSM. I will need to start picking up 17 Remington in about 4 months when I finish building a rifle in that caliber. I have not seen that anywhere around me either.

I tend to shoot about 200 rounds when I go to the range. Usually it is a mix of 223, 308, 5.7x28 and 45 acp.


----------



## Hunter95 (Jul 4, 2015)

Here is a site I found with a variety of rimfire ammo starting at .09 a round for name brand ammo (CCI, Federal), found on 7/4

CCI Rimfire Ammo Standard Velocity 22LR Long Rifle Lead RN 40 Grain 100 Rounds [0032] - Ammo Freedom - 22lr @ .09 a round

Rimfire Rounds | Ammo | Ammunition | Rimfire Rounds for Sale - Ammo Freedom


----------



## topgun (Oct 2, 2013)

paraquack said:


> Am I out of touch with reality? While at Sportsman warehouse, I saw them putting out pails of 1400 rounds of Remington 22. LR ammo, golden HP. $99.96 each bucket. So almost $35 per brick equivalent. I didn't need any so I didn't buy any, but dang, they were snapped up in a couple of minutes. Is $35 a brick the going price? I know it's cheaper than the $95 per brick I saw in January 2013, but really! Glad I took advantage of ammo prices when they were low.


I wouldn't pay $35 a brick for the good stuff. I haven't had too much luck lately with Remington. I'm pretty sure though, that about 1000 of the 1400 would go BANG!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I broke down this week and bought 300 rounds for $25


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

a 5 years ago I bought a brick for $6 in Louisiana. Now, I see $25-$40 a brick at the only place I can find bricks, Gander Mountain.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Was clowning around in Academy Sports yesterday and found these for 2.24 per 50 round box limit 4..so I snatched up four boxes. The limited stuff I could google up indicated they are pretty good. They also offered 500 rounds of Thunderbolts for slightly less than thirty bucks..least I think thats what it said. Limit one on those. 
Federal Premium Ammunition - Rimfire


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

The Cabelas around the corner from me has a good supply of Federal and CCI 22LR in stock at somewhat reasonable prices (325rds of Federal for $22). They just this week increased the buy limit to 1200 rounds per purchase. Encouraging


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Still no bricks around here. My 22s are paperweights until it hits the fan...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Guys and Gals;

I'm telling you, don't get hung up on a certain cost per round and get too proud to pay market price for .22lr. Its called cost averaging.

Buy a small amount regularly (weekly, monthly whatever) and before you know it you'll be in good shape. Even at 7-8 cents a round, we're still not talking a lot of money. I don't play golf anymore or other sports so shooting has become my sport of choice. I'd rather not go out to eat on night a week (or whatever) and allocate that money toward .22lr.

Be creative and get your spouse to help. Mrs Slippy goes to the Walmart every other week it seems, it takes no more than a minute for her to walk by the ammo cabinet to see what they have. She also goes to a Bible Study 1 day a week, its near an Academy Sports. I can't tell you how many times she's picked up 1000 rounds before Bible Study. Often she'll call me and I'll pick up a 1000 rounds also if I'm in town.

We've been doing this since well before the shortages. It doesn't bother me one bit to grab a brick or a 100 round sleeve and hit the range. If I take my rotation seriously, which I try to, I may shoot some 2008 .22lr that I have in my stores this weekend.

Do this on whatever caliber you need and skip a dinner or a movie out and before long, you have more than you think.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Slip is onto how to buy all your preps. An extra box here an extra bag there. Next thing your buying another shelf to hold more. If you can get a case a pay then bless ya do it. 

Someone mentioned a spreadsheet with your preps on it. Do it. Then you got your list and can prioritize. 

As for .22 as far as i see the LGS always has some now. A few brands and lots of them. It wasn't that way 6 months ago. You got lucky. Things are on the up swing.


----------

